# Big change of heart!!



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Since I cancelled my GTR around 5 weeks back, I thought I had better go and try one of the UK versions, as I had driven the Jap car around Silverstone and whilst found it superb, it was bloody wet and couldnt really go mad.

I took Westovers demo out last week and couldnt stop smilling ever since, so yes you have guessed, I am getting back in line and buying one, I am waiting to see if Nissan will pull any strings to get me my original car back, if not I will have to suffer I suppose, but I also wont pay the extra 6% price increase, so if anyone knows a HPC where I can get a Black Black Edition new pre price rise let me know:squintdan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd leave you out in the cold for not having the faith.....

In fact, I'd ban you from ever owning a GTR, ever.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I had the faith, just not in Nissan


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Replied


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

good to hear you are getting one again 

tracking at Academy was fun, but the car way more impressive on the road, where available performance is just epic

just hit 1200 miles, been optimised too, so it's RRR next time I'm out

I'm sure we can find you a gold car with grey leather:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And what is wrong with gold.........?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes road is a fair bit better, also you dont get the sluts looking at you on the track:thumbsup:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Jacey Boy said:


> Since I cancelled my GTR around 5 weeks back, I thought I had better go and try one of the UK versions, as I had driven the Jap car around Silverstone and whilst found it superb, it was bloody wet and couldnt really go mad.
> 
> I took Westovers demo out last week and couldnt stop smilling ever since, so yes you have guessed, I am getting back in line and buying one, I am waiting to see if Nissan will pull any strings to get me my original car back, if not I will have to suffer I suppose, but I also wont pay the extra 6% price increase, so if anyone knows a HPC where I can get a Black Black Edition new pre price rise let me know:squintdan


Jacey - you made the right decision fella


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

After all that crap about depreciation you posted on the GTR for 41K thread!.

:blahblah::blahblah:

Hide your head in shame.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Bla bla bla so what?, I still think they will drop, just im willing to take the hit, idiot:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

xsvoid said:


> Jacey - you made the right decision fella


Cheers buddy, I'm sure it will be:clap:

When does yours come?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Saturday chap  I cant wait, got me racing gloves (alan partridge stylee), racing pants, cycle clips (in case I get a bit too excited) and 1970's German folk music. Ho hum.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Excellent, let me know how you get on:squintdan:smokin:


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Since I cancelled my GTR around 5 weeks back, I thought I had better go and try one of the UK versions, as I had driven the Jap car around Silverstone and whilst found it superb, it was bloody wet and couldnt really go mad.
> 
> I took Westovers demo out last week and couldnt stop smilling ever since, so yes you have guessed, I am getting back in line and buying one, I am waiting to see if Nissan will pull any strings to get me my original car back, if not I will have to suffer I suppose, but I also wont pay the extra 6% price increase, so if anyone knows a HPC where I can get a Black Black Edition new pre price rise let me know:squintdan


Good move. Just picked up my Black Black today. 
THanks to Neil at Millhill for a first class service
OMFG what a car

Well worth the 14 month wait.


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I'm sure we can find you a gold car with grey leather:chuckle:


Whilst collecting mine yesterday Phil at Marshalls told me they have one out the back,cancelled order


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wheelrepairit said:


> Whilst collecting mine yesterday Phil at Marshalls told me they have one out the back,cancelled order


there you go Jacey; your dream car awaits in Cambridge

Davros might throw in his performance GTR exhaust upgrade:chuckle:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Theres plenty of cancelled cars thats for sure.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope you get your car bro
Will be interested if you get it pre price rise
my thinking is thats why customer orders are not being brought forward
if they can get more money for the same car 
maybe i am just cynical or its because i am not one of the lucky ones to get dates moved forward
roll on july.... :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Bla bla bla so what?, I still think they will drop, just im willing to take the hit, idiot:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


Well you weren't prepared to do just that not long ago!. IMBICILE!.:bawling:


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> there you go Jacey; your dream car awaits in Cambridge
> 
> Davros might throw in his performance GTR exhaust upgrade:chuckle:


It's still in development  Car still here btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> Well you weren't prepared to do just that not long ago!. IMBICILE!.:bawling:


Oh sorry about that, didnt know I had to pass it with you first:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Oh sorry about that, didnt know I had to pass it with you first:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


Well now you do :GrowUp:

You were the one who came on and I quote "Get real!!, those people (including me) have the money still, but have their sensible heads on, I dont want to give money away thanks" and now you've changed your mind we are all supposed to congratulate you?. I don't think so.

Do you still honestly believe the GT-R is going to fall by 40% as per your first doom and gloom rant?. No way, you wouldn't be buying one.

Jog on.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I still believe everything I said:chairshot


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

agruing on the internet is like using water proof tea bags. ****ing useless! 

congrats jacey :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I still believe everything I said:chairshot


So you believe your GT-R will be worth 33K after 12 months. I'll buy it off you!.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

GTR RGT said:


> agruing on the internet is like using water proof tea bags. ****ing useless!
> 
> congrats jacey :thumbsup:


I hate agruing it gives me wind.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> So you believe your GT-R will be worth 33K after 12 months. I'll buy it off you!.


Sold!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Contact me in 12 months. I'm serious.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thought you had one on order?opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You boys!










Congrats on the change of heart btw, shame you'd cancelled though!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Thought you had one on order?opcorn:



I do but if your selling yours for 33K next May, I'll have it in a flash.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> You boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












He's lost this out of his pram.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> :clap::clap::clap:


AH Cheers. For further comment, see my avatar.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats Jacey. Thought you might give in.

I bought a 400 bhp mint Evo 8 to tide me over. I will prob go for a GTR next year too at some point, still want to see how things pan out.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to an Evo eh Mark?, cool would like a ride in that to compare to my old STi 2.5


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> AH Cheers. For further comment, see my avatar.


Sorry I forgot you were the forum Police:thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Sorry I forgot you were the forum Police:thumbsup:


Stop aplogising, you can't help it :thumbsup:


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> so if anyone knows a HPC where I can get a Black Black Edition new pre price rise let me know:squintdan


any news Have you found one:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Saw a black one being driven through Parkstone last night - superb. 

Bloke looked a bit "wideboy" though


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

***:nervous:

Black looks so good, love the one in the showroom:squintdan

Have to take me out in the Evo Mark!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> Black looks so good, love the one in the showroom:squintdan


hmmm, I'd check in with some people who have bought black ones

swirlz-r-us


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I dont care about that, it will be looked after, just looks so good that I can put up with the swirls/scratches etc:nervous:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> I dont care about that, it will be looked after, just looks so good that I can put up with the swirls/scratches etc:nervous:


You must have a strong polishing wrist

I think the showroom vs reality thing,on black cars, is worth considering.

I remember polishing my Dad's black Celica:nervous:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

My mum has an original UK Toyota Supra Twin Turbo that my dad bought her new back in 1995, its only done 45k, so I know a little about black with that:nervous: but still worth it imo if you keep on top of it....


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Just spotted a Black Edition in Black on the MLR mate. Looks like the guy only wants the old list price and it is due in two weeks time :thumbsup:

R35 GTR Black edition for sale...... - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> My mum has an original UK Toyota Supra Twin Turbo that my dad bought her new back in 1995, its only done 45k, so I know a little about black with that:nervous: but still worth it imo if you keep on top of it....


I'm obviously lazy when it come to cleaning


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Just spotted a Black Edition in Black on the MLR mate. Looks like the guy only wants the old list price and it is due in two weeks time :thumbsup:
> 
> R35 GTR Black edition for sale...... - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


Cheers mate for the heads up, will see what my HPC comes back with, then go from there


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Jacey Boy said:


> ***:nervous:
> 
> Black looks so good, love the one in the showroom:squintdan
> 
> Have to take me out in the Evo Mark!


No probs, exchange for a ride in the GTR 

Although mine will feel pedestrian 

Maybe the Exige would be better!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Done, black black edition arriving July, thanks to andy @ middlehurst:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> Done, black black edition arriving July, thanks to andy @ middlehurst:thumbsup:


good man


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Only live once eh:blahblah:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Last word.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Jacey Boy said:


> Done, black black edition arriving July, thanks to andy @ middlehurst:thumbsup:


Did you get a canceled GTR? Is there any cancels left?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes think it was


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

And to think your original order was April? 

Shame you couldn't do it with Westover though.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

It was due middle May Mark


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*black*

just out of interest, did you get it at the old price or the new price?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad you're going for the r35 again jacey, you know it's the right choice!!!


----------



## sammi (Jun 8, 2009)

fantastic news ! it will soon be july jase ! .. ummmm nissan !!!!


----------

